
US senators call for investigation of Ford Focus, Fiesta transmission decisions - oblib
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2019/07/16/ford-fiesta-focus-transmission-markey-blumenthal/1741390001/
======
oblib
My wife bought a used 2012 Fiesta a couple years ago that had these
transmission problems about a month ago.

I have an OBD II device to pull the error codes and it took me days to narrow
down the problem and a few more to nail down if her car qualified for a repair
under warranty.

It was a job worthy of Sherlock Holmes to track it all down but when I did
call the dealer I had my ducks in a row and they did step up and make the
repair at no cost to us. But the truth is the repair doesn't really fix the
problem and Ford only has to repair it once.

The story about how Ford has tried to hide and dodge fixing the problem for
years is just outrageous. They pissed off a lot of new car buyers something
awful. People that will probably never buy another new Ford again now.

